# 1-andro rx PCT Nolva or Clomid



## JimDugba (Feb 8, 2011)

For a 4 week cycle of 1-andro if I choose to take a SERM for PCT would u guys recommend clomid or nolva? Should I take them as a standalone and what would the dosages be since 1-andro is mild?


----------



## JimDugba (Feb 8, 2011)

Btw. 

22, 6 years of training, 195 lbs around 10%, 400/300/300 macros.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2011)

*E-Control*


----------



## JimDugba (Feb 8, 2011)

An AI is sufficient? Wouldnt a SERM be more fullproof?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2011)

*ATD for Estrogen Control & PCT* 

ATD (3,17-dioxo-etiochol-1,4,6-triene) is a recent introduction to  estrogen control. It is thought to stop estrogen production in a manner  similar to steroidal AI’s such as exemestane. Brand name ATD’s are  Rebound XT, Rebound Reloaded, Novedex XT, Ultra H.O.T and Ultra  H.O.T.ter. 

ATD is technically an aromatase inhibitor, but with some interesting  properties that make it a very useful addition to our estrogen control  arsenals. 

There are two negative feedback loops that we try to correct through  post cycle therapy. The first is elevated estrogen levels from aromatase  activity act on the hypothalamus to decrease GnRH production. The  second is that elevated androgen levels stimulate androgen receptors in  the hypothalamus causing decreased GnRH production. Decreased GnRH leads  to reduced LH and FSH production, both of which are directly involved  in testosterone production. 

Typical PCT with SERM’s and AI’s address the estrogen component of this  negative feedback, but do nothing for androgenic stimulation of the  hypothalamus. ATD addresses the androgenic feedback loop. ATD has 90%  androgenic activity in muscle tissue but only 10% androgenic activity in  the hypothalamus. 

ATD works for androgen activity the same way that tamoxifen works for  estrogen. Tamoxifen blocks estrogen in breast tissue, but has positive  effects in other tissue such as liver and bone. ATD blocks androgens in  the hypothalamus, but allows it to be active in other tissue. 

Because of this dual action estrogen levels are lowered while  testosterone levels begin to rise. This is because ATD tricks your  hypothalamus into thinking testosterone levels are low so it produces  more. ATD provides benefits far beyond simply controlling estrogen in  your body. Through its control over the androgen negative feedback loop  testosterone production is restarted much faster. And the faster you  recover your natural testosterone production the easier it is to keep  muscular gains. 

In addition to ATD’s benefits for post cycle therapy studies have shown  that employing ATD during AAS use maintains significant HPTA function.  This means reduced testicular atrophy and faster post-cycle recovery.  This is something that you simply can’t get from estrogen control alone. 

ATD can also be used by the natural athlete to increase testosterone  production. In studies increases of up to 400% in testosterone have been  seen. This is equivalent to injecting 400-600mg per week of  testosterone enanthate or cypionate. This means continued growth for the  natural athlete without the problems and side effects usually  associated with injecting testosterone. 

While there should technically not be any difference between the ATD  ptoducts I have personally seen the best results using Rebound XT by  Designer Supplements. I believe it is also the most cost effective of  the ATD products out there. Your mileage may vary. 

I’ve found the following discussion on running SERM’s inverse to ATD’s  which is both informative and by all accounts very effective. It has  been posted on many forums and the credit for it goes to Dr. D. Thank  you Dr. D! “Discussion on running SERM inverse to ATD. 

Estrogen only “rebounds” based on the mechanism of suppression. SERM,  for example, only masks estrogen expression by occupying receptors but  estrogen production is left unchecked and actually increases as  testosterone levels increase. AI’s like letro inhibit inducible enzymes  and just like a leaky faucet, they body will eventually try to balance  the equation with increased aromatase activity. Steroidal AI’s like  Teslac, Exemestane, and ReboundXT will not result in ‘rebound’ phenomena  because the inhibition is non-competitive and irreversible. They act as  false substrates, so aromatase is still happy to act on them (instead  of androstenedione) and the body keeps no record of an imbalance. There  is no leaky faucet. In fact, after prolonged use, steroidal AI’s often  produce a protracted anti-e benefit even after being discontinued. This  is why I suggest an inverse taper with SERM and RXT for PCT with an  abrupt stoppage of RXT at the end. As the SERM elevates  androgen/estrogen production, the AI dose is increased to compensate  while the SERM is phased out. It works quite well to use this approach  and rebound is not encountered. Adding LX and/or DHEA also really makes  for a killer PCT in this scheme.


----------



## JimDugba (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks. I just saw that most of the logs I've been reading used a serm for PCT...


----------

